# crazy portland-Ny trade dat would work?



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

Portland trades: SF Scottie Pippen (10.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 5.8 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
PF Shawn Kemp (6.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.7 apg in 16.4 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.6 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 6.5 apg in 37.3 minutes) (nobody wants a point guard who is smoking mary jane)
SG Steve Kerr (4.1 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.0 apg in 11.9 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Allan Houston (20.4 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 77 games) 
C Marcus Camby (11.1 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 29 games) 
SF Shandon Anderson (5.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.9 apg in 82 games) 
PG Charlie Ward (5.2 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.2 apg in 63 games) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (8.8 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 56 games) 
PG Mark Jackson (8.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 7.4 apg in 82 games) 
C Travis Knight (2.0 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 49 games) 
PF Othella Harrington (7.7 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 77 games 

& 1st round pick. 


pf- Kemp/K.T. 
sf- Pippen/Butler 
sg- Spree/Starks/Kerr 
pg- Damon/Eisley 
c- Polynice?/Gadzuric ?/ 

Why would NY do it ? 
- Cap relief 
( Kerr & Pippen at the end of the year) 
( Kemp the year after) 
- Damon is a better pg than any of NY's 
- Kemp is a gamble but he could work out ( & sadly he'd be a better pf than any of NY's) 
- a fresh start 
- a 1 pick in a deep draft 

WHy would Portland do it- 

a. out of a whole lot of headaches 
b. no more Damon ( they'd love that) 
c. less attitudes 

Houston & Camby would be huge for them, next they should trade D.Davis/Spoon & Patterson for G.Robinson & Caffey 

pf- Rasheed Wallace/Othella/Zach/Caffey 
sf- Glenn Robinson/Anderson 
sg- Houston/D.A. 
pg- Ward/Jackson 
c- Camby/Othella/Polynice? 

Anybody saying this team is not better than the team before is crazy. This team would be a contender.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

It's fun to speculate, I know, but this trade has absolutely no chance of ever happening. People would have to work too hard on it, and lets face it... no-one likes working hard

Still, be funny if I was proved wrong


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

NO WAY IN HELL the Blazers take on Houstons RETARDED $100mill$ contract!

How the HELL do Knick fans talk crap about my Heat give'n E.J. $86mill$,yet yall go out and spend $100mill$ on Houston,LOL?!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> NO WAY IN HELL the Blazers take on Houstons RETARDED $100mill$ contract!
> 
> How the HELL do Knick fans talk SH*T about my Heat give'n E.J. $86mill$,yet yall go out and spend $100mill$ on Houston,LOL?!


I have tried to think of a better word for Houston's contract... but retarded seems quite apt really


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> NO WAY IN HELL the Blazers take on Houstons RETARDED $100mill$ contract!
> 
> How the HELL do Knick fans talk SH*T about my Heat give'n E.J. $86mill$,yet yall go out and spend $100mill$ on Houston,LOL?!


Lunatic, EJ is much more worth what he makes than Houston does. EJ rebounds,blocks shots, plays defense and scores almost same amount as Houston. Houston doesnt rebound or do much else besides shoot 20 footers. Everyone knows Houston's contract is the silliest in the L.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Houston is untradeable because of his salary. I can't believe he actually said he was the best shooting guard in the league, that was funny.:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I guess I MUST be GOOFY in the head,cuz I could'a swore these guys were better?

T-Mac
Ivy
Vince
Kobe
Pierce
Allen
Finley
E.J.
Spre
Stack
Miller

Im NOT saying Houston is a SORRY SG:no:,hes just NOT the BEST!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Lakers1... Now, it does look like a decent trade, but... why would you post this? I'm sorry, I just don't understand the reasoning behind this. It's a good trade that might work under RealGM (though I'd like to see a trade I.D.!!), however, there's no chance that it would ever happen. Not that it's bad, I just don't understand... why would you post a trade that'll never happen?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

stop dreaming laker1. period.


----------

